# [H] MTG Magic the Gathering [W] Eldar/DE/GK/SM/BA/Necron



## w0lfgang7 (Feb 10, 2013)

HAVE: pics available on request. Almost all cards are EX++ to NM as I always play my cards in sleeves.
Card Edition QTY List
WHITE 
abeyance weatherlight 2 $7.00 
angel of fury Portal: Second Age 1 $7.00 
aura of silence weatherlight 4 $7.00 
ghostly prison champions of kamigawa 3 $12.50 
ghostly prison champions of kamigawa 4 $16.50 

swords to plowshares ice age 1 $5.00 
retribution of the meek visions 1 

swords to plowshares 4th Edition 2 $7.00 



BLUE 
braingeyser 3rd/Revised 1 $3.00 

brainstorm 5th Edition 2 $5.00 
delver of secrets innistrad 3 

breakthrough torment 4 $5.50 
counterspell tempest 4 $3.50 
force spike legends 4 $3.50 
gitaxian probe New Phyrexia 4 $3.50 
gush mercadian masques 4 $3.50 
illusions of grandeur ice age 1 $3.50 
meditate tempest 1 $5.50 
mind harness - ITALIAN mirage 1 $5.50 
pemmin's aura scourge 4 $3.50 

ponder lorwyn 3 $5.50 
ponder 2012 Core Set 1 

preordain 2011 Core Set 4 $3.50 
rune snag coldsnap 4 $5.50 
turn aside - FOIL scars of mirrodin 4 $3.50 



BLACK 
coffin queen tempest 1 $4.50 
diabolic edict tempest 3 $5.50 
extirpate planar chaos 4 $13.50 
maga, traitor to mortals Saviors of Kamigawa 2 $4.50 
sacromancy tempest 2 $7.00 
tombstalker future sight 1 $3.00 



RED 
banefire - FOIL conflux 4 $20.00 
fireblast visions 4 $5.50 
flamebreak darksteel 3 $5.50 
grim lavamancer torment 1 $5.50 
incinerate ice age 4 $3.50 
lava spike champions of kamigawa 4 $7.00 
overmaster torment 3 $7.80 
pyroblast ice age 4 $3.50 

pyroclasm ice age 2 $4.00 
pyroclasm portal 1 

seething song - FOIL 9th Edition 1 $5.00 
seething song mirrodin 1 

shattering spree guildpact 3 $10.25 

thunderous wrath avacyn restored 4 $3.50 
reforge the soul avacyn restored 4 

volcanic fallout conflux 4 $5.50 



GREEN 
aluren tempest 1 $8.75 
choke tempest 4 $7.00 
eladamri, lord of leaves tempest 1 $7.00 
elephant grass visions 4 $7.00 
elvish spirit guide alliances 2 $8.75 
fyndhorn elves ice age 3 $4.00 
hermit druid Stronghold 1 $3.50 
heritage druid - FOIL morningtide 1 $8.75 
invigorate mercadian masques 4 $7.00 
jagged-scar archers lorwyn 2 $3.50 
land grant mercadian masques 4 $3.50 
mirri's guile tempest 1 $13.50 
natural order visions 1 $37.00 
regal force eventide 1 $13.50 
regal force eventide 1 $13.50 
regal force eventide 1 $13.50 
regrowth 3rd/Revised 4 $10.25 
steely resolve onslaught 3 $8.00 
veteran explorer weatherlight 2 $4.00 
wall of blossoms Stronghold 3 $4.00 
worldly tutor mirage 1 $4.50 
xantid swarm scourge 4 $13.50 
yeva, nature's herald 2013 core set 4 $3.50 



ARTIFACT - LAND 
Anvil of Bogardan visions 2 $10.25 
chalice of the void mirrodin 4 $28.00 
coat of arms 8th edition 1 $5.50 
helm of possession tempest 2 $7.00 
horn of greed stronghold 3 $10.25 
howling mine 9th Edition 4 $10.25 
lotus petal tempest 3 $16.00 
mana vault 3rd/Revised 1 $3.00 
mana vault 3rd/Revised 1 $3.00 
mana web weatherlight 3 $6.75 

meekstone 4th Edition 2 $7.50 
meekstone 4th Edition 1 

mind stone - KOREAN weatherlight 1 $7.00 
null rod weatherlight 2 $7.00 
pithing needle - FOIL Saviors of Kamigawa 1 $11.00 

scorched ruins weatherlight 2 $8.00 
Urza's land set - ITALIEN 4 

solemn simulacrum mirrodin 1 $3.50 
tormod's crypt the dark 3 $8.00 



MULTI - OTHER 
gaddock teeg - CHINESE lorwyn 4 $24.00 

izzet guildmage guildpact 4 $4.00 
desperate ritual champions of kamigawa 2 

progenitus - FOIL From the Vault: Legends 1 $13.50 


static orb 2 $20.00 
eladamri's vineyard 1 
root maze 1 
overrun 1 
nature's revolt 2 
All 7 of these cards come with a Tempest Starter Box 1 

==============================================================================
WANT: (prefer New in Box or New on Sprue. If your model(s) aren't NIB/NOS please send pics with offer)

ELDAR
3x Wave Serpent
1x box Wraithguard (current, plastic models)
8 Windrider Jetbikes (individuals or 3 boxes of 3 bikes)
1x box Guardians (10 with hvy weapon, or older box of 16 guardians is ok too)
2x Fire Prism
1x Crimson Hunter
5x Warp Spiders
5x Fire Dragons (finecast required due to mod I'm looking to do)
3x War Walker
Psychic Powers cards
Iyanden supplement

DARK ELDAR
2x Venom
2x Raider
3x Reavers (individual, or box of 3)
1x box Hellions

GREY KNIGHTS
1x Draigo (prefer metal model. used/painted ok)
7x Acolyte/Mustic/Psyker - I'm looking for the model that has a book in his left hand and the torch on top of the staff in his right hand (the male Statue of Liberty if you will)
3x complete sets of Forge World Doors for the Rhino/Razorback (front plate, side/rear/top doors)
1x set of Forge World Doors (front hatch top/bottom) with the book on the top hatch. (Prefer to receive the side doors with the wings on them.)
1x Rhino rear door for use on my Stormraven

SPACE MARINES / BA
1x Razorback OR Baal Predator
1x box SM Scouts (not snipers)
1x Aegis Defense Line (would like to get lascannon and comms relay in addition to complete ADL too)

I may also consider
NECRON
2x Destroyer Lord
2x boxes Warriors
4x Night Scythe
6x boxes Wraiths
3x Anni Barge
2x Doomsday Ark


----------

